# Jack Daniels glaze (TGI Friday's)



## steadyeddie (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.food.com/recipe/jack-daniels-real-glaze-246840

This is the one recipe that I've found that differs fundamentally from the other "copycat" type recipes I've found on the net. It doesn't contain teriyaki sauce or pineapple juice, and it uses real chopped and sauteed onions instead of onion powder as I've seen in other recipes.

I've made two batches of this stuff so far and it's great on grilled chicken breasts and burgers. Haven't tried it on REAL smoked barbecue, though.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting eddie. I love this sauce at fridays. I'll give this a try sometime soon.


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 13, 2012)

Will have to make some . 
Saved to my evernotes


----------



## smokin813 (Dec 28, 2012)

AWESOME thanks this sauce is AMAZING


----------



## stevensondrive (Dec 31, 2012)

looks like an awesome recipe!!  I saved it to my recipe folder


----------

